# my android tablet not working



## st.ranshad (Nov 11, 2012)

hey dear friend
can you help me 
i have a android tablet (x tuch x708) , 2 days be fore i update it using X708_Android_4_0_Firmware update completed but now my tablet is power on but its only in start up window its not com to desktop


----------



## st.ranshad (Nov 11, 2012)

st.ranshad said:


> hey dear friend
> can you help me
> i have a android tablet (x tuch x708) , 2 days be fore i update it using X708_Android_4_0_Firmware update completed but now my tablet is power on but its only in start up window its not com to desktop


hey friends can you help me


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello st.ranshad & welcome to TSF :welcome:


Pull out the battery & place it back after 5 minutes & try again.
Factory Reset
Press and hold Volume Down key and Power key at the same time.
Continue to hold the keys until the device turns back on.
When the device turns on, release the Power key and continue to hold the Home key and Volume Down key until you see the reset screen (Android in a Box).
Release the keys. The phone will restart.


Post back. :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you follow what Babbzzz said above it will *reset your device*! It will remove all files, pictures, apps, etc.!


----------



## st.ranshad (Nov 11, 2012)

hey thank you i will try it


----------



## st.ranshad (Nov 11, 2012)

hey my friend Babbzzz
i cant remove battery its bouth with led and its not power on when pressing volume key and also there os no home key also 
can u tel me another system 
thank you


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Babbzzz said:


> Hello st.ranshad & welcome to TSF :welcome:
> 
> 
> Pull out the battery & place it back after 5 minutes & try again.
> ...


Sorry I made a mistake in Step 3. There is no hold button in your device. When the device turns on, release the Power key and continue to hold Volume Down key until you see the reset screen.

See if it works. :smile:


----------



## st.ranshad (Nov 11, 2012)

oki ill try it now
hey sorry my frien it s not power on 
but its now showing charging battery 
so ill try a normal power on its on showing andriod mark and X touch starting window then it will struck


----------

